# Memorial Day



## gr8fuldoug (Jan 14, 2017)

*We at Camera Land want to acknowledge those who have made the ultimate sacrifice to provide us all the safety and freedom we share. 

Thank you also to those serving, and their families, who make sacrifices every day.* 


Thank you for your continued support.
If there is anything else that I can assist you with please let me know.
Doug
Camera Land
720 Old Bethpage Road
Old Bethpage, NY 11804
516-217-1000
Please visit our web site @ www.cameralandny.com


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Know Memorial Day always got wild at Padre Island so we sometimes had to thump heads.


----------



## hardcore (Jan 13, 2013)

pvt turtle doing the hero hump 2022

hats off to the lost


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

These are not my words, but they ring true.
"
I'm up with the sun as usual today. I avoid people on this day for one simple reason... I get tired of hearing "Happy Memorial Day". It drives me up a wall to the point that I HAVE to say something. And it usually comes out harsher than it should. So after I leave the National Cemetery I go home, and I stay there.
Today isn't a day to be happy. It's a day to reflect on what I have....and more importantly WHY I have it.
2 things I hold dear to me. The gift of Freedom and opportunity. I did not earn these things, they were given to me as a child by great men who understood the gift they gave.
As I grew older I slowly understood what it took for this gift to reach a small child like me. Men from every walk of life did something so amazing (and incomprehensible to most people) that it defies logic. They believed in something so strongly that they put there lives in danger so that I and others could share in this gift.
Fill in Names of those who never made it home.......
So, today I get a bottle of American Honey, I sit on my back deck and I do a shot and I remember...
*"for they loved to fight, fought to win and would rather die than quit"* "


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The worst weekend of the year for me.
I used to drink myself into oblivion so I wouldn't have to deal with it. But that option I voluntarily removed two decades ago.

I will go to our small town cemetery tomorrow and participate in the VFW Memorial Day ceremony. Traditionally, my duty is to play Taps using the Post's electronic bugle.
Oddly enough, while hearing Taps usually brings tears, doing it on the bugle does not. I guess I'm concentrating on standing at perfect attention and "doing it right".

I do not begrudge people who just think it is 3 days off to party.
My thoughts however, are on those who died so I could be here today. Including the 514 men of my unit who died in Vietnam.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Taps kills me.


----------

